# LGD Anatolian Shepherd Pups FS/FT in FL



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Purebred pups whelped on Memorial Day May 30 2016. Working lines. Parents have been or have worked cows, sheep, goats and poultry. No behavior issues and no health issues. Dam is 6 years old with excellent hips, elbows, and maintenance free coat. Sire is also healthy and friendly to people. Both parents are 24/7 LGD. 12 pups whelped, males and females available. 

I am located 30 minutes north of Gainesville, convenient to I-75. Pups will be ready end of July and will come with vet health certificate, appropriate vaccinations and free of internal and external parasites. Mostly dark mask and various shades of tan from darker to lighter. Some with a little white or white socks. 

$500 - $600 for working pups to be assessed at 6 weeks and $400 for companions. Will give free pup to a disabled child who can benefit from a large dog for mobility and balance. Request must be made with doctor's and teacher's recommendation. Please pm as I do not check this board daily. 

Will trade pick of litter pup for a Jersey or Guernsey heifer calf that is tame and weaned.


----------



## CurtisWilliams (Mar 14, 2005)

Tango said:


> Will give free pup to a disabled child who can benefit from a large dog for mobility and balance..


 Tango, you are AWESOME!


----------

